# Buckets



## edthewrench (Oct 21, 2010)

I have an 08 Cub/Yanmar EX3200 that needs a new bucket......do most tractors have a standard pin mount system that just requires the right width and will mount right up......example = will a Kubota 60" fit my Cub Cadet?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ed! What did you do to the old bucket and why not get a new cub bucket so the paint matches?


----------



## edthewrench (Oct 21, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Ed! What did you do to the old bucket and why not get a new cub bucket so the paint matches?


The guy I bought it from added a grapple and welded tines to the bucket....I'm looking for another bucket I can put in winter for snow removal....seen some used ones for a pretty good price.


----------

